# July 2017 POTM Voting



## snowbear (Aug 6, 2017)

A lot of great shots, again.  Good luck to everyone.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "The Smoker #2" by @goooner
The smoker






2. Untitled by @DarkShadow
[URL = 'Squirrel.]





3. "Painted Water Lily" by @jcdeboever 
Favorite from today





4. "Goldfinch" by @Dean_Gretsch
#3 from A few small birds





5. Osprey, by @rodbender.
#1 from Osprey





6. "Is There Anybody Out There?" by @Peeb
Is there anybody .... out there?





7. "The Middle of Nowhere" by @leeroix
The Middle of Nowhere...





8. "Scualicum Harbor" by @TMorrow 
Squalicum Harbor





9. "Size don't matter" by @BrentC
#2 from Caught!





10. "The Prince Of Persia" by @DanOstergren
Prince of Persia





11. Untitled by @jcdeboever
#2 from Post your street shots thread





12. "Homeless Tony" by @Black_Square
Homeless Tony





13. "Took the Family Camping" by @Evertking
#3 from Took the family camping


----------

